# ATI Radeon x1900 XTX, Clocks lower than should be?



## KYLE7 (Dec 12, 2006)

A while back I overclocked with Overdrive, which strangly reported my ATI Radeon x1900 XTX was running WELL below the default clocks for it. (500/594) So, I tried repairing this with ATI Tool, which only gave me 100+ Artifacts, and GART errors, on DEFAULT clock for this card. So, here I sit, ATI Tool uninstalled and My card running well below default. If it matters, I installed a custom fan, Which might be overheating (Which I doubt.)

*Screenshot of Overdrive:*






*Specs:*
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+
ATI Radeon x1900 XTX
ASUS A8R32-MVP Deluxe
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition

Any help is a apreciated.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2006)

are those the 2d or 3d clocks? usually at windows desktop you will see the 2d clocks...does the card act sluggish when playing a game?


----------



## KYLE7 (Dec 12, 2006)

Its not sluggish at all In-game, 75 FPS on HL2 with MAX settings at 1280x1024 with Fakefactory's Hi-res pack.

Also, if it matters, ATI Tool tells me theres a service thats currently not running, which is important to the 2D and 3D clock.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2006)

does it say what service? did you download .net framework for catalyst control center


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2006)

i think this is your problem notice the red circle? CCC is not a 3d application so it wont read those clocks you requested until your card goes into 3d mode


----------



## KYLE7 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help, and I'm using .Net Framework 3.0 x64


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2006)

try to uncheck that box and then adjust your clocks to see if it will change in ccc?


----------



## KYLE7 (Dec 12, 2006)

I cant, Its greyed out. Probobly Due to the missing Service (Which I know to be running)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2006)

do you have the AVIVO drivers installed?


----------



## KYLE7 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes I do.

*Drivers and shit:*
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition SP2 RC
.Net Framewort 3.0 x64
Cat 6.11 with Avivo (x64)

I ran msconfig and checked the ATI Services, there all running.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2006)

get rid of catalyst 6.11 and get catalyst 6.7, alot of people are having problems with the 6.11 driver  here is a link to the catalyst 6.7 x64 drivers

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/336


----------



## Concorde Rules (Dec 16, 2006)

Service has to be running for clock changes. Once it detects 3D the clocks will jump to what they should be.


----------

